# 125 gallon



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

got 4 reds (4-6"), 2 terns (7-8") and 1 cariba (9")

Picked up the bigger tern from Leasure and the other tern and cariba from Zippa.

all lined up








biggest tern and cariba








full tank shot








reds and cariba








big tern








cant forget about the reds








biggest and smallest


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice pikchas
Nice Fishies.
Good job dude


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks man.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow that cariba is frickin HUGE!!! nice job man!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Isujustice05 said:


> wow that cariba is frickin HUGE!!! nice job man!


Thanks!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tank and fish mate, looking good


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see they all made the trip in good shape...Hope you enjoy em...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

zippa said:


> Good to see they all made the trip in good shape...Hope you enjoy em...


Thank you again. They are all doing great, with no fighting. Seems like they are one big happy family. My reds are now coming out of their shell and not as skittish.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

is that a "kok" on your P?? they're huge


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

holy sh*t is that cariba FAT


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

starbury said:


> holy sh*t is that cariba FAT


He was definitely well fed.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fish lover said:


> is that a "kok" on your P?? they're huge


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Great Caribes. Looks like your driftwood has a petrified penis on it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Great Caribes. Looks like your driftwood has a petrified penis on it.


really? I dont see it.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

One of the caribes has a thyroid problem.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

shanker said:


> One of the caribes has a thyroid problem.


Ha ha, it looks so doesnt it. Hes the biggest and least afraid out of all the P's. I guess he has a reason.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Great Caribes. Looks like your driftwood has a petrified penis on it.


It more closely resembles the aliens on Stephen King's Dream Catcher.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

lost me on that one.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Great Caribes. Looks like your driftwood has a petrified penis on it.


really? I dont see it.
[/quote]

Now?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Great Caribes. Looks like your driftwood has a petrified penis on it.


really? I dont see it.
[/quote]

Now?









[/quote]

LOL you had to crop it for him didnt ya lol. Cant miss it now. Nice P's by the way.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

What a bunch of turds....That caribe looks great in person...Little thick but by no means excessively obese.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

zippa said:


> What a bunch of turds....That caribe looks great in person...Little thick but by no means excessively obese.


Looks great to me, and thats all that matters. Dont care about the driftwood either, I dont automatically see dicks or aliens.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

shanker said:


> One of the caribes has a thyroid problem.


One more retard who is envious of good healthy pygos. This guy most likely has inbred captive bred reds with sh*t genetics. Glad to see he is a fish doctor, haha...lol....what a moron.....thyroid problem. Never heard a more retarded remark.

Glad you are happy with the fish that Zippa and I have provided you with at a killer price. You are one step closer to having a killer shoal like us. Yes, I mean the shoals that turds like shanker wish they could come by, but they wind up getting washed out skinny little non growing pygos. Don't listen to them, they are just jelious.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why.....hater's fish are twice the size of that. Well fed, yes...obease...no.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dont miss a feeding or that lil red well be it


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> dont miss a feeding or that lil red well be it


they are not aggressive, at least not yet. I dont think it will happen.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What are your tank temps set at? I know the tern I gave you is used to about 80 degrees. Keep it at like 76-77 for a couple weeks to keep the tension down, then bump it up to around 80 to see how they act.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> What are your tank temps set at? I know the tern I gave you is used to about 80 degrees. Keep it at like 76-77 for a couple weeks to keep the tension down, then bump it up to around 80 to see how they act.


got it at 78 now, and everything seems good. No one is eating yet, so they might be still getting used to things. I will raise it to 80 next week.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

in my opinion that cariba is defenitly fat for a 9". a bit too also the biggest ternetzi...anyway fat it's not a problem, a bit of movement and less food and they'll be perfect!! anyway, healty and pretty fishes and tank, gratz








Tommaso


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

That Caribe is like the Godfather in that tank. NICE!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Chapz said:


> That Caribe is like the Godfather in that tank. NICE!


All of the others follow him around, they act like hes gonna save them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

PygoLover said:


> in my opinion that cariba is defenitly fat for a 9". a bit too also the biggest ternetzi...anyway fat it's not a problem, a bit of movement and less food and they'll be perfect!! anyway, healty and pretty fishes and tank, gratz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You people kill me. Just because you guys are used to skinny ass fish, you say they are fat. That cariba was only fed once a week bro!, the tern was fed every other day, and by far was like the skiniest fish I owned. You also have to realize that they are pictured next to some VERY TINY reds!
Not my fault we have come by fish with great genetics, and are down right healthy as hell. Must be our well water here in knox county ohio. Seems to grow huge fish quick, provided they are stacked with good genetics. Don't get me wrong, we have had fish that just plain won't grow, like my wild red I currently own, and a smaller cariba. But given the same diet, at the same times, in the same conditions, my biggest tern, and cariba, grow non-stop! Sorry you feel the way you do, but if you seen Zippa and I's fish in person, you would be so envious, trust me. Our shoals are PIMP!

These fish are nothing like RB32's....so DON't make it out to sound like that.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Leasure.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

it just upsets me....seeing all these fellas dogn these fish. My fish are like 3 times as thick, and are super super healthy, bulky adult fish. Sorry they don't look like they were just pulled from the river infested with parasites and thier fat stores (which is the dorsum area above the head that you are confusing with the fish being overweight) depleated from poor diet, etc. If there were some how to section off a river, and treat the fish as well as they are treated in a controlled, maintained aquarium, they would be twice as thick and healthy as anything raised in an aquarium. Are they trying to say that just because they are the scavengers of the rivers, and don't eat as well as they could, be as healthy as they could, then you should try to match the exact way they are in the wild, and NOT grow these fish to thier full potential? Starve them? If a god damn fish wants to eat, let it. I realize there is a point when they can become extremely overly obease, but that point has not even been close to being reached by any of my fish, nor zippas, nor the cariba or tern that is now maknwar's. Take a look at zongtoker's cariba. They are no bigger or smaller than the cariba in maknwar's pics. And pygolover, the funny part about you is, you can't seem to make up your mind. His fish look same as these, yet you told him that they looked very healthy, beautiful, etc, but yet you come here and nag this dudes fish. That must be a very thin line you are trying to ride as far as what you think a fish should look like.....like mm's of differance. Literaly!

Take a look, second group of pics, not one person told zongtoker his fish were fat, yet they are the same as maknwar's. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=164397

Just plain admit that you can't grow a decent fish if that's what it is. If you are jelious, ask me to sell you a fish. I can get your some damn healthy fish, that will impress everyone that sets eyes on them!....lol


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pygolover, is your current shoal the only mix pygos you have ever raised?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Not to bad leasure! that caribe could pass for a 11" in a couple of them! pics Sweet pics buddy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> Not to bad leasure! that caribe could pass for a 11" in a couple of them! pics Sweet pics buddy


actually, I pretty much guessed the size. Could be closer to 10? Who knows, I m not getting that crazy guy out again.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, I would say it is about 9", after having it next to the tern which we measured at 8" when we took him out of the tank. But these are maknwars fish now, which makes his shoal bad ass now!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah, I would say it is about 9", after having it next to the tern which we measured at 8" when we took him out of the tank. But these are maknwars fish now, which makes his shoal bad ass now!


No doubt about it, you and Zippa raised some beautiful fish. Glad they are mine now, I cant step away from the tank.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

maknwar said:


> What a bunch of turds....That caribe looks great in person...Little thick but by no means excessively obese.


Looks great to me, and thats all that matters. Dont care about the driftwood either, *I dont automatically see dicks or aliens.*[/quote]


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

yea, didnt get much replies after I said that.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> in my opinion that cariba is defenitly fat for a 9". a bit too also the biggest ternetzi...anyway fat it's not a problem, a bit of movement and less food and they'll be perfect!! anyway, healty and pretty fishes and tank, gratz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You people kill me. Just because you guys are used to skinny ass fish, you say they are fat. That cariba was only fed once a week bro!, the tern was fed every other day, and by far was like the skiniest fish I owned. You also have to realize that they are pictured next to some VERY TINY reds!
Not my fault we have come by fish with great genetics, and are down right healthy as hell. Must be our well water here in knox county ohio. Seems to grow huge fish quick, provided they are stacked with good genetics. Don't get me wrong, we have had fish that just plain won't grow, like my wild red I currently own, and a smaller cariba. But given the same diet, at the same times, in the same conditions, my biggest tern, and cariba, grow non-stop! Sorry you feel the way you do, but if you seen Zippa and I's fish in person, you would be so envious, trust me. Our shoals are PIMP!

These fish are nothing like RB32's....so DON't make it out to sound like that.
[/quote]

fooking well said mate.............................


----------

